# How was your day?



## Michael (Nov 19, 2009)

A day in the life of the wealthy...

65' custom-built motor yacht complete with 4 staterooms, a state-of-the-art galley, GPS System and radar for navigation, twin supercharged diesel engines, etc. $4,500,000.00 

Champagne, chocolate covered strawberries with cream and music dockside for the excited 'soon to be owners' and a small group of friends. $500.00 












Two corporate representatives, crane, and rigging complete with *faulty turnbuckle*. $2,500/hour 

(Note the guy in the stern!) 











Watching your dreamboat nose dive into the harbor, accompanied by two corporate representatives just prior to 'inking' the final paperwork... 






Priceless!


So, how was _your_ day?


----------



## Skyler (Nov 19, 2009)

You know Michael, you *really* should find something better to do with your millions than sinking it into a yacht.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 19, 2009)

OH, I would like to see the insurance claim paperwork on that one. . .


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 19, 2009)

My day just got a lot better!


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 19, 2009)

Can you imagine the crane operator's reaction during all this? "Oo........ oo.......oo.... Oops! Well, that gonna be the 'one that got away' story to beat them all!"


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 19, 2009)

Are they going to bring it back up?


----------



## Jim Peet (Nov 19, 2009)

*Is there an article associated with these photos?*

What is the source of the photos?


----------



## Augusta (Nov 19, 2009)

True story except the price of the yacht and the champagne and strawberries were exaggerated.

snopes.com: That's One Way to Launch a Boat!

-----Added 11/19/2009 at 01:32:54 EST-----

Here is another link.

2007 Nightmare: Riding-Down The Marquis


----------



## Michael (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying Traci. I got the pics and info from a friend's email.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks that brightened up my day


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Nov 19, 2009)

I thought I had a rough day at work, but not as bad as those reps!


----------



## PresbyDane (Nov 20, 2009)

oh well...


----------

